# Back Problem



## jjroth2 (Mar 30, 2011)

Can anyone comment on treatment of a serious back problem by Mexican doctors and costs?


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

jjroth2 said:


> Can anyone comment on treatment of a serious back problem by Mexican doctors and costs?


Has the problem been diagnosed yet? Is the person being treated now?

WashDC/SMA


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your question is probably much too general to be answered. Where in Mexico? What type of "problem"? etc.
Of course, there are excellent physicians in all specialties and the costs are generally less than in the USA, as you might expect.


----------



## jjroth2 (Mar 30, 2011)

Spinal stenosis is the diagnosis. My wife and I expect to be living in the Lake Chapala area early next year. So I guess Guadalajara would be the closest major medical center. The question then is, since this a workers comp claim, would it be worthwhile to get a cash settlement here and then have the surgery done in Mexico, if need be? Also, how advanced are they with this procedure?


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Since spinal stenosis is an abnormal narrowing (stenosis) of the spinal column that may occur in any of the regions of the spine I'm somewhat confused as to how this could be a valid Workman's comp claim. But be that as it would you must know that the claim will not be honored here in Mexico so if you want to collect any funds and have the work done here you must settle the claim prior to coming to Mexico. Now as to the quality of medical care available here the answer is that it's as good if not better than in the States. 

There are back surgeons in Guad and in Mexico City that perform such surgery some of them are very highly rated. (Since I have no personal knowledge of any of them I will not list them here but a local doctor can give you some names).


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

An excellent orthopedic surgeon is at Lake Chapala on Fridays. He might be your first contact for advice when you get here. Inquire at Clinica Maskaras.


----------



## jjroth2 (Mar 30, 2011)

pappabee said:


> Since spinal stenosis is an abnormal narrowing (stenosis) of the spinal column that may occur in any of the regions of the spine I'm somewhat confused as to how this could be a valid Workman's comp claim. But be that as it would you must know that the claim will not be honored here in Mexico so if you want to collect any funds and have the work done here you must settle the claim prior to coming to Mexico. Now as to the quality of medical care available here the answer is that it's as good if not better than in the States.
> 
> There are back surgeons in Guad and in Mexico City that perform such surgery some of them are very highly rated. (Since I have no personal knowledge of any of them I will not list them here but a local doctor can give you some names).


The claim was allowed because my wife fell off a collapsed chair, her butt landing on a cement floor. She doesn't want the surgery at this time, but the claim carrier won't permit anymore physical therapy. So I am suggesting she consider taking the settlement money and run, assuming it would be sufficient to cover expenses in Mexico.


----------

